# Installed RNS-510, Lost some MFD screens



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

I think the title is pretty self explanatory.

I upgraded from an MFD2 to an RNS-510 earlier today. My car was originally built with the Premium 7 and sirius, then I upgraded to the MFD2. Did the necessary coding changes and all was good with the MFD2.

Upon install of the RNS, I did not know what all was necessary, so originally my CAN bus was still coded with the digital radio and position sensing. When I found out they should be disconnected and coded out, I did.

Upon doing so, I lost the Navigation screen in the instrument cluster, lost the compass, and lost the Audio screen.

If anyone has any suggestions, I am all ears.

Here is my coding as it sits now. 

VCDS Version: Beta 10.3.0
Data version: 20100324

Saturday,22,May,2010,23:09:30:20576

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77


VIN: 3VWRL71K59M****** Mileage: 16640km/10339miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBE) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 PD HW: 03L 906 022 J
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 4107 
Revision: 12H01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0I524D0CZ
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1914 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000904281593
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B400D49290001881002ED921C0042B100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JJ HW: 1K0 820 047 JJ
Component: Climatic PQ35 143 1313 
Revision: 00143033 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 S HW: 3C8 937 049 S
Component: Bordnetz-SG H53 3101 
Revision: 00H53000 Serial number: 00000009144938
Coding: A4018E334004150007000000230000000009510200000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 150609 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM00GM7T 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001731
Shop #: WSC 22500 444 59136

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 N HW: 1K0 920 974 N
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2418 
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0I524D0CZ
Coding: 0021103
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 270509F1002155
Coding: ED807F07400602001002
Shop #: WSC 22500 444 59136

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 N HW: 1K0 920 974 N
Component: IMMO 3HL 2418 
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0I524D0CZ
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 HW: 3C0 035 684 
Component: RNS-MID H17 0210 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H7283011
Coding: 00000400040000A000
Shop #: WSC 22500 444 59136
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------

2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 16392 km
Time Indication: 0

02633 - Antenna for Satellite Tuner 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 16392 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1519 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000901298604
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 E
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2501 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 DA HW: 1K0 959 433 DA
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0225 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186483F6D04058FB0880F0488DC00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1519 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 09020904173004
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 HW: 3C0 035 684 
Component: RNS-MID H17 0210 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H7283011
Coding: 00000400040000A000
Shop #: WSC 22500 444 59136
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------

2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 16392 km
Time Indication: 0

02633 - Antenna for Satellite Tuner 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 12
 Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 16392 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003979496
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 DA HW: 1K0 959 433 DA
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003981646
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 D HW: 1Z0 035 729 D
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005023762
Coding: 0010477
Shop #: WSC 22500 444 59136

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's my RNS-510 coding on a 2010 Jetta 2.5L Tiptronic:
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6019058
Coding: 00000400040000AC00
Shop #: WSC 01234 444 00010
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------

No fault code found.​I suggest you look at the Long Coding for the Navigation controller. Uncheck the boxes next to “Digital Radio” and “Position Sensing.” Place a check mark in the box next to “Navigation”. _[edit: Oops, my bad...these codes are in the CAN controller.]_ 
Go to this post:

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=258543


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

59 posts and you still can't read?

If you read the third line, you will see that I did exactly what you suggested.



fixmy59bug said:


> Upon install of the RNS, I did not know what all was necessary, so originally my CAN bus was still coded with the digital radio and position sensing. *When I found out they should be disconnected and coded out, I did.*


Notice how they don't show up in the scan?


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you reset the RNS-510?

Have you tried enabling the *BAP* bit in the Nav controller but it doesn't take? I know that in order to have the audio, compass and navigation information in the MFD that Bit 7 in Byte 7 needs to be high.

Hmmm...I see in your scan that the Nav you have doesn't show a version number. I read somewhere that some versions of the RNS-510 have problems as you describe.

Also, if you haven't already done so, try disconnecting the battery for a short time.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

Actually, That's exactly what my problem was.

Since my car is a 2009, it does not use BAP and I had it enabled. I think the reason it wasn't working is because I did not know about resetting the unit after every change.

I disabled BAP and reset it, now it works.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Super!

_For future readers finding this post:__Whenever you change coding on the RNS-510 with VCDS, you need to reset the RNS-510 for those changes to take effect. Hold down the left and right arrow buttons (upper left) as well as the __day/night __button (upper right) that are adjacent to the DVD slot. You might need to hold that combination of three buttons for 5 or more seconds. The RNS-510 will eventually power off and then on again...maybe only after you release the buttons.

------

37 - Navigation Controller Module_
_Byte 07 Bit 7: __Communication Instrument Cluster via Operation and Display Protocol (BAP)_
_ 0 = Display Data Protocol (DDP)
1 = Operation and Display Protocol (BAP)_ _[Bedien und Anzeige Protokoll] 

__If you have a white character MFD, code the RNS-510 to BAP_
_ If you have a red character MFD, code the RNS-510 to non-BAP (DDP)_
_(__I believe the above to be correct.)
_​


----------



## czeno2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

*RNS510 MFSW buttons problem*

Hi guys,

I've just installed the RNS510 C ver on my 2007 Touareg. Everything is fine except that fact that some MFSW function are not working. I've disabled the BAP protocol from VCDS, I have the audio and navi screen but i cannot control any of these screen.( like changing the radio station from steering wheel).

Do you have any idea if there is any other coding I can try to make the SW buttons fully functional ?


----------



## czeno2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

*RNS510 MFSW buttons problem*

I've just noticed the name of the two protocols:

37 - Navigation Controller Module
Byte 07 Bit 7: Communication Instrument Cluster via Operation and Display Protocol (BAP)
0 = *Display Data Protocol* (DDP)
1 = *Operation and Display Protocol* (BAP) [Bedien und Anzeige Protokoll] 

Does it means that DDP can handle only displays w/o any manipulation operation ?




czeno2002 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just installed the RNS510 C ver on my 2007 Touareg. Everything is fine except that fact that some MFSW function are not working. I've disabled the BAP protocol from VCDS, I have the audio and navi screen but i cannot control any of these screen.( like changing the radio station from steering wheel).
> 
> Do you have any idea if there is any other coding I can try to make the SW buttons fully functional ?


----------



## gorkem3306 (Nov 24, 2009)

*same problem*

Hello,

I have the same problem with this car, I changed the code of the unit 37 for bap and reset the unit, but anything changed.

Any suggestions?



Tuesday,13,September,2011,20:13:31:14251
VCDS Version: Beta 11.8.0
Data version: 20110831


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZAP043544 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-033-BGU.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 033 EF
Component: SIMOS72 1.6l 2VG 1045 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 67D647C92877

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000705159916
Coding: 0002377
Shop #: WSC 00028 790 00307
VCID: 62C056DDC355

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00022
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW46.rod
VCID: 7DFA05A15AEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 D HW: 3C8 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000006065727
Coding: A0840F0700041A14470A00000F1400000009FB4F5C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 790 00211
VCID: 3260E69DD335

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 160210 006 0208 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J
Component: J234__00P VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E2P3HM2Y- 
Coding: 0012368
Shop #: WSC 00028 790 00307
VCID: 448CB0457981

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BN HW: 5K0 953 569 AB
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0122 
Revision: FF010035 Serial number: 20100222100717
Coding: 0182270002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00022
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03002
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod
VCID: 72E0269D13B5

Multi-function steering wheel: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 DSW
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 920 872 F HW: 3C0 920 872 F
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 160F00
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00022
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
VCID: 285404F5E5E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3620P10224053F
Coding: F9807F06400202001002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2F66EFE9C007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR
Component: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 7AF00EBD4BC5

Part No: 3C0 905 861 H
Component: ELV 028 0380
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 7L6 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 3810 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7Z5605656
Coding: 04000400040000A00000
Shop #: WSC 42855 123 99999
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 3260E69DD335

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0305 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000506802
Coding: 0000B5
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00022
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW46.rod
VCID: E5CACDC1527B

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 HW: 3C0 959 795 Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0402 
Serial number: 00000001313423 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.145 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00092700079102
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3A70CEBD0B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0612 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 18910A0001864E7630021F1F7038CF2A607C41
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 7AF00EBD4BC5

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0305 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000499517
Coding: 0000B4
Shop #: WSC 00028 790 00211
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW46.rod
VCID: E6C8CACDAF7D

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 HW: 3C0 959 794 Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0402 
Serial number: 00000001309746 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000179364
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2C5CF8E5F111

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 7L6 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 3810 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7Z5605656
Coding: 04000400040000A00000
Shop #: WSC 42855 123 99999
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 3260E69DD335

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## czeno2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

*RNS510 MFSW buttons problem*

Hi Gorkem,

Did you find out what is the problem in your case ?

I'm still waiting from somebody to reply on this blog to mine problem but I'm afraid I will receive no answer. The last reply on this topi before my was last year...




gorkem3306 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the same problem with this car, I changed the code of the unit 37 for bap and reset the unit, but anything changed.
> 
> ...


----------

